# Pregnant guppy swimming sideway



## Mango (Nov 8, 2021)

Need some advise. My pregnant guppy is swimming sideway ever since I transferred it to another tank to separate from the other guppies. It has been 2 days in the new tank and she's eating well but swimming weirdly.


----------



## TheLocalOverstockTankGuy (Oct 27, 2021)

She may be one of the guppies that wasn't meant to handle pregnancy. Be ready to give an unnatural fish birth, like this fish here:


----------

